# مأساة ما بعد التخرج



## الكيميائي النابلسي (23 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

الأخوة الكرام في ملتقى المهندسين العرب..

الحمد لله .. وانتهت الجامعة بعد المعاناة .. لكن ما نواجهه الآن بعد التخرج غير ما كنا نسمعه من زملائنا الذين سبقونا إلى ميدان العمل.. 

أنا مستغرب لدرجة كبيرة .. لماذا لا يوجد عمل مناسب للمهندس الكيميائي؟ أنا وزملائي حتى اللحظة لم نجد فرصة عمل .. والحمد لله كلنا اقتناعاً بأن الأرزاق مقدرة من الله.. لكن ألا تحتاج الأمور إلى نظرة متفحصة ؟!!

ما دامت فرص العمل للمهندس الكيميائي قليلة، لماذا التزايد في قبول طلبة جدد للهندسة الكيميائية؟ هل من داعي إلى تراكم عاطلين عن العمل؟ 

هذه السنة في نظري سنة متراكمة من الإحباط .. لدرجة أن أغلب الخريجين قد تقموا بطلبات توظيف للتربية والتعليم -وأنا منهم- حيث تكون المنفذ الأخير في حال أغلقت السبل في وجهه.. هل خمس سنوات من التعب والإرهاق نهايتها أمام السبورة ؟ لماذا من البداية لم يدرس الواحد منا ويترنح بين التصميم والديناميكا الحرارية والمفاعلات.. بينما ستكون نهايته فقط معلم !!

ما أكتبه الآن من حرقتي.. ولا تظنون الأمر متعلق بالهندسة الكيميائية وحده .. بل في الكثير من التخصصات الهندسية.. 

وأرجو من الحكومات أن تتعامل بطريقة أخرى مع المهندس الكيميائي في أن توفر له الوظيفة المناسبة .. وأن تعي جيداً ما هو المهندس الكيميائي وأين مجالات عمله ، حيث أن الكثيريعني من سوء الفهم لطبيعة المهندسي الكيميائي..

يا جماعة الخير.. ادعوا الله أن يهونها .. والفرج من عند الله..


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (23 يونيو 2008)

مجالات عمل المهندس الكيميائي.. أرجو أن نعيها جيداً وأن ننقلها بصورة حسنة لمن حولنا حتى يعوا من هو المهندس الكيميائي.. وما هو عمله ..

إن مجالات عمل المهندس الكيميائي عديدة جدا، نذكر بعضها على سبيل المثال: 

أولا: الصناعات الكيميائية

ثانيا: المواد الغذائية 

ثالثا: هندسة البيئة والصحة

رابعا: تسويق المنتجات في المجالات السابقة



المحور الأول (الصناعات الكيميائية) نذكر منها ما يلي:

مصانع الأدوية الكيماوية حيث أثبت خريجونا جدارتهم في هذا المجال وعند كبرى مصانع الأدوية الفلسطينية، وهذا المجال يشمل الأدوية البشرية والبيطرية والمبيدات الحشرية ومبيدات الأعشاب...


مصانع منظفات الملابس والصابون

مصانع منتجات تنظيف الأواني والأثاث والسطوح

مصانع الدهانات ومصانع الطلاء

مصانع الزيوت المعدنية

مصانع البتروكيماويات المختلفة

مصانع تكرير البترول

مصانع تكرير المذيبات الكيماوية المختلفة

مصانع الأسمدة الكيماوية

مصانع الاسمنت

مصانع البلمرات والبلاستيك والنايلون

مصانع العطور والنكهات 

مصانع البلمرات الانشائية

المواد الغذائية:


مصانع عصائر الفواكه

مصانع الحليب والجينة ومشتقاتها

مصانع الزيوت النباتية 

صناعات التخمير 

صناعة النكهات الغذائية

هندسة البيئة والصحة


يستطيع المهندس الكيماوي العمل في قسم المياه والبيئة في البلديات وفي مختبرات الصحة والبيئة في وزارة الصحة ووزارة البيئة.

يستطيع العمل في مشاريع إدارة النفايات الكيماوية الصلبة والسائلة وفي امتصاص الغازات السامة.

مجال التسويق الكيماوي

لا شك بان المهندس الكيماوي الذي يتحلى بخلفية متينة في مجال معرفة المواد الكيماوية وكذلك الأجهزة والأدوات المخبرية يستطيع العمل في المؤسسات التسويقية ذات الصلة، ونذكر بان المهندس الكيماوي قد درس الاقتصاد وإدارة المصانع فيستطيع العمل في مجال: 


تسويق المركبات الكيماوية من مواد خام أو منتجات كيماوية

تسويق الأدوات المخبرية والأدوات الصناعية

تسويق وترويج تقنيات صناعية 

العمل في دائرة التسويق في المصانع الكيماوية



إعداد : الدكتور حسني عوده/ قسم الهندسة الكيميائية​


----------



## بلدي (23 يونيو 2008)

فعلاً مأساة


----------



## zmzamia25 (23 يونيو 2008)

والله نفس القصة ونفس التفاصيل معانا...
وربنا يكون في عوننا نحن مهندسي الكيمياء


----------



## ahmed appas (12 ديسمبر 2008)

دور بتركيز فى اعلانات الجرائد


----------



## فيصل التميمي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

يل شباب كلنا واجهنا نفس الحال والله فرجها
اللهم فرج عن اخواننا

ستاتيكم الفرص والمهم اي شغل امسك فيه مهما كان الراتب قليل 
بس تابع وخذ خبره في اي شيء


----------



## المهندسه ليى (13 ديسمبر 2008)

كلامك صحيح بس الحل وين؟؟
شكرا على طرح الموضوع
تحياتي..


----------



## &هند& (14 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم انا لم اتخرج بعد ولكن هناك مقولة دائما ما ارددها if there is a well there is a way 

وفي مقولة اخرى قرأتها في كتاب رائع جدا turn minus into plus 

دائما خذ الامور بنظرة ايجابية ..الهندسة الكيماوية من اروع التخصصات واكثرها متعه

يمكن في بعض الدول العربية هالتخصص ماله مجالات عمل كثيرة بس انت لا تخلي نظرك بس فالدائرة اللي انت فيها وسع نطاقك اكثر 

في دول الحين قامت والله وايد صرت اسمع بيفتحون مصانع وفي عقود كثيرة نحن العرب اولى اننا نشتغل فيها من الغرب اللي اييبونهم بعقود عمل ومبالغ خياليه 

انت حاول تاخذ دورات كثيره كمبيوتر ومن هالكلام ادري بتستغرب بتقول انا مهندس شو ابي فدورات الكمبيوتر بس انت خبرني لو شفت سي في واحد كله دورات وسي في واحد ثاني عنده شهادته الهندسية فقط شي طبيعي السي في الاول بيكون احسن .. واذا ما حصلت شغل خذ خبرة ولو بدون راتب المهم بتكون عندك خبرة وخلي املك كبير .. 

ودائما ابحث عن الوظائف الاحسن بدرجة احسن..


يمكن تقول انتي ما تحسين بالمعاناة لانه اصلا ما تخرجتي بس حبيت اشارك والله يوفقك الجميع ان شاء الله بالنهاية هذي كلها ارزاق 
..


----------



## سعيدأبواحمد (14 ديسمبر 2008)

انا انصح جميع اللذين ينون ان يدرسو هذا التخصص البغيض ان يبتعدوا عنه قدر الأمكان لانه تخصص غير معروف وغير مرغوب . واعزي جميع من درس هذا التخصص وادعو لهم بأن يفك الله ضيقتهم والمثل بيقول اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (16 ديسمبر 2008)

الكيميائي النابلسي قال:


> مجالات عمل المهندس الكيميائي.. أرجو أن نعيها جيداً وأن ننقلها بصورة حسنة لمن حولنا حتى يعوا من هو المهندس الكيميائي.. وما هو عمله ..
> 
> إن مجالات عمل المهندس الكيميائي عديدة جدا، نذكر بعضها على سبيل المثال:
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم 

اخي الكريم 


الهندسة الغذائية أوسع من ذلك بكثير ولا تقتصر على ما تفضلت بحصره من مجالات !
وأنت تتحدث عن الهندسة الغذائية وتعتبرها إحدى مهام ( الهندسة الكيميائية)

و ماذا سنفعل نحن من خريجي ( الهندسة الغذائية ) ؟

ونحن نشعر أن نتقاطع مع الكثير من الاختصاصات 

معكم أهل الهندسة الكيميائية 
مع قسم علوم الأغذية - هندسة زراعية
مع علم التغذية - كلية الطب 

علماً أن اختصاصنا في مجال الأغذية وسلامة تداولها خلا ل تصنيعها وخزنها

إضافة إلى الدور الرقابي في مراقبة جودة الأغذية 


من الضروري الوعي بدور كل اختصاص حتى يوضع الأشخاص المناسبون في اماكنهم المناسبة فعلاً 



أنا بدوري أتمنى لك ولكل حديثي التخرج كل التوفيق 
وأن نجد جميعاً عملاً ً يتناسب مع اختصاصاتنا

تحية لك


----------



## weswes (18 ديسمبر 2008)

للاسف هذه الكلمات لا تخلو من الصحه، ويجب ان لا نناقض انفسنا، فان الوصول الى احد تلك المناصب والوظائف ليس بالمنال السهل ابدا الا بتوفيق من الله. انا كيميائي (علوم) واعمل في مصنع السكر منذ حوالى 10 سنوات وصدقوني لو قلت لكم انني افكر فى الالتحاق بكليه الهندسه قسم الميكانيكا مثلا، لا داعي للاستغراب فاننا في عملنا نكون على درايه جيده جدا بخبايا الميكانيكا والكنترول ربما اكثر في بعض الاحيان من المهندسين انفسهم، ولكن حين ترى امامك فرصه عمل ممتازه من التى ذكرتها يشترط صاحب العمل ان تكون حاصلا على بكالوريوس الهندسه قسم الميكانيكا اوالهندسه قسم الكيمياء,
لذا فاني اقول لصاحب المقال الاول انك تملك على الاقل شهاده تقول انك مهندس وليس دبلوم يقول انك كيميائي 
اسف في التعبير


----------



## جزائري مسلم (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على ختم المرسلين و بعد فاني افهم معاناتكم و ان كنت لا ازال طالبا في الهندسو الكيميائية اسال الله ان يوفقكم و يعينكم و ييسر للمسلمين مسيرين فطنين و ادكر نفسي و اخواني باهمية الدعاء و التضرع لرب السموات من بيده الامر كله قال صلى الله عليه و سلم الدعاء هو العبادة و قال من لايسال الله يغضب عليه قال ربي عز وجل : ( واذا سالك عبادي عني فاني قريب اجيب دعوة الداعي اذا دعاني فليستجيبوا لي و ليومنوا بي ... )
و الله الموفق لا رب سواه ...


----------



## الجريح2006 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

لا تحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزن


انت مادخلت هذا التخصص الا لانك تحب الكيمياء ولو على كلامك انك لو دارس التربيه افضل من الكيميا
لانك تقدر تحصل وظيفه بالتدريس .... فهذا يعني انك تعلم الغيب؟؟.... والغيب لا يعلمه الا الله جل وعلا ...وبعدين هل تضمن نفسك انك راح تنجح ووتتفوق اذا درست التربيه؟؟ (( اعط الخباز خبزه ))

وبعدين من شاف بلاوي الناس هانت عليه بلواه... شوف غير واحكم

في شخص دائما يتردد لمنطقتنا لبيع الايس كريم... تبي تعرف شنو شهادته؟؟ ماجستير بالحقوق


احمد ربك... ولا تحــــــــزن


----------



## فيصل التميمي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اظن ان اي شخص لا يحب تخصصه ان يحاول التعمق فيه اكثر حتى يكتشف اهميته
وان اهم شيء للتوصل الى الحقيقه هو التنقل والعمل في اكثر من مجال ودراسة اكثر من حقل 
وافضل من ذلك محاولة مواكبة العصر في المجال ذاته 
لان احيانا بعض التخصصات التي ربما لا معنى لها تجد ان اصحابها يحصلون على مجالات مختلفه من العمل 
لكن الهندسه الكيميائيه تخصص يعتمد على صناعات بمستويات عاليه ومتخصصه لذلك في بداية الدرب تجد ان لا مكان لك لكن الحقيقه انك يجب ان تجد مكانك المناسب بالاعتماد على التطوير الذاتي


----------



## مهندسكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز ..... أعانك الله على طلب الرزق والسعي له

لابد أن نفرق بين عدم حصولنا على وظيفة وبين عدم تواجد الفرص

فإذا لم أجد الوظيفة قد يكون هناك عائق آخر ... ربما المعدل مثلاً ... وربما تحجر عقلية صاحب العمل في طريقة توظيفه

أتحدث إليك كتابياً من أرض البترول والبتروكيماويات ....... وأخبرك أن المشكلة واجهتني شخصياً

المصانع الجديدة تُنشأ أمام عيني .... وعند طرق الأبواب أجد الجواب (لاتوجد وظائف)

أحد أصدقائي يبحث عن وظيفة فيقولون له ... اذا شهادتك هندسة كيميائية تعال .... محتاجينهم وعندنا نقص رهيب .

واذا ذهبت إليهم يردون .... نريد معدل 2.5 فما فوق من 4 

عملت في القطاع الخاص في شركة صغيرة مجالها بتروكيماويات ... أخذت الخبرة و(توكلت على الله)

وها أنا الآن في شركة من كبرى الشركات العالمية في مجال البتروكيماويات ولله الحمد 
( قولوا ماشاء الله)

ولازال النقص أما عيني جميع الأقسام لذوي التخصص (هندسة كيميائية)

الطلب عالمي وليس لدينا فقط


الواقع يقول ..... الفرص مُتاحة ...... والطلب عالمي ..... والإحتياج لايُقدّر بعدد

ووالله إني لأجد المتعة في هذا التخصص ولله الحمد

ومن يقول التخصص غير معروف وغير مرغوب به .... أرد عليه .. غلطان .... يو آر رونق

لكل تخصص مكان معين معروف ومرغوب .... فلا يمكن للمهندس أن يعمل كطبيب ... وافهم يافهيم​


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (5 يناير 2009)

كل بداية صعبة 
ما في شي بيجي بالسهل
هذه المشكلة لا تواجة فقد المهندسيين الكيميائيين
بل تواجة معظم الخريجين الجدد
لكن بالنهاية ربنا ما بنسى حد
كل واحد بوخذ نصيبة بالحياة
والله بعطي كل واحد حسب تعبه
توكلوا على الله فهو حسبكم


----------



## مبتدئه (8 يناير 2009)

الموضوع يناقش شي مهم جدا !!

ربما تكون لي عوده ^^ ..


----------



## Eng.Amir (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم .
انا مهندس كيمياوي من العراق, طبعا الكل يعانون من مسألة التخصص او العمل في تخصصهم وانا من ضمنهم.لكنني عملت كمهندس مدني وعملت كمهندس ميكانيك فلا ضير ان المهندس يتعلم بقية الاختصاصات لكي يكون ناجح كمهندس ,لكنني بصراحة جدا حزين لانني لم اعمل في تخصصي ,لان المهندس الكيمياوي اغلب عمله يكون مع وزارة النفط,هناك تجد ضالتك ,وللاسف لا يوجد تعيينات في وزارة النفط لذا اضططرت ان اعمل في وزارة الصناعة والمعادن الذي اغلب عمله اقصد عمل الشركة هو اعمال ميكانيكة. لذا انصح جميع المهندسين العمل كمهندس وليس بالضروري ان يكون باختصاصه .


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (11 يناير 2009)

الله يسعدكم ويوفقكم 

الحمد لله .. أنا أشتغل .. لكن دخولي قليل هنا وما خبرتكم 

أنا الآن أشتغل كمهندس مدني .. مهندس مواد وتأكيد جودة في مصنع خرسانة في أبو ظبي 

دعواكتم يا جماعة الخير


----------



## Eng.Amir (12 يناير 2009)

مبروك وبيهة الخير يا اخ نابلسي.
لكن هل هناك رابط بين عملك والهندسة الكيمياوية ؟؟؟؟
وشكرا..


----------



## احمد البدوي يعقوب (14 يناير 2009)

خليكم متفائلييييييييييييين يا شباب


----------



## حنين (16 يناير 2009)

مواقع عمل مفيدة
http://www.gulfmonstor.com/
http://www.gulftalent.com/home/index.php
http://www.bayt.com


----------



## حنين (17 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعين

حينما تتعثر مسيرة الحياة العلمية أو العملية لابد من أن يكون هناك بديل قابل للتنفيذ والمهم هو حب الهدف البديل وبالتالي الإبداع فيه حتى يتسنى الوصول إلى الهدف الأصلي المراد
في حالة كهذه اقتراحي هو بأن يعمل الإنسان أي عمل وليس المهم مجال التخصص الجامعي وفي أثناء هذا العمل البديل لنقم بخطوة "الدراسات العليا" فهي خطوة هامة وجوهرية ولها وضعها الخاص في الدول العربية في ظل استيعاب الكوادر الخارجية والغربية المستغلة للضعف الأكاديمي العربي وخاصة في المجالات النادرة والحساسة كالهندسة الكيميائية
وبإذن الله وبمجرد الانتهاء من الماجستير سرعان ما نجد تدفق الشركات والمصانع وهطول عروض الجامعات إن شاء الله تعالى

مع أمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## مبتدئه (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أغلبنا يعاني من مشكلة التوظيف في هذا التخصص 
واكتشفت انه ليس مقصور على بلدي فقط :82:

وللاسف الشركات أغلبها توظف الذكور فقط 

لذا إتخذت لنفسي شعار أو ربما عهد بان أتعلم كل شيء 
ولا اقتصر على مجال تخصصي :84:

الله يوفقكم يارب ​


----------



## احمد2009 (5 فبراير 2009)

الى الاخ الكيميائى weswes يااخى ومالك والكنترول فانت رجل كيميائى اختصاصك بالعمليات الكيميائيه اما الكنترول فهو من اختصاص المهندس ولكل تخصصه واهميته فانا يااخى كيميائى واعمل نائب مدير عمليات وحده سوائل حفر بتروليه وكثير من الكميائين فى مراكز صناعيه مرموقه جدا فلا تنظر لنفسك هذه النظره ولاتخلط بين حبك وميولك لدراسه الميكانيكا قبل اختصاصك بالكيمياء فهذا شىء ورغبتك شىء اخر فلا تنقص من كونك كيميائى


----------



## الفتى الفلسطيني (5 فبراير 2009)

برأيي هذه مشكلة عامة تواجه كافة الخريجيين في مختلف التخصصات وليست حكراً على الهندسة الكيميائية وإنما المشكلة تكمن في طول الفترة بين التخرج والعثور على وظيفة مناسبة والتي تختلف من تخصص لآخر وتبدو طويلة جداً بالنسبة للهندسة الكيميائية نظراً لحداثة هذا التخصص وبالتالي ندرة الشركات والمصانع التي تعنى بهذا النوع من الصناعات .​


----------



## مهندس النهضة (5 فبراير 2009)

ربنا كريم والارازق من عند اللة


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

فعلا معك حق ومأساة
يعني لازم ييكون في حل لهلمشكلة
ومو المهندس يدور ويركض لازم يصير شي احسن من هيك
والله يسلم هالايدين


----------

